# Ullrich Baretzky talks about the V6 TDI engine in the Audi R18



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

You'll need Google Translator for this, as it's in French, but here's an article where in which Ullrich Baretzky mentions the V6 engine from the Audi R18 and why the layout what chose, and why the R18 may be privately causing some worry for Peugeot 

Also includes some new photos from Audi Sport Press: 

http://www.86400.fr/articles/147-audi-sport-ullrich-baretzky-qfiabiliser-le-v6-na-pas-ete-facileq


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

Thank you for posting this article !

It's quite amazing to learn than the new V6 TDI architecture chosen by Audi is supposed to deliver more power than the "old" V10 TDI ! The technical challenges must be quite substantial ! Assuming (or hoping) that reliability will be at the "rendez-vous" in June, Audi might literally blow the competition. Peugeot are surely facing an even stronger "challenger" this year. I do hope that the Audis will match the Pugs on pure performance. In any case, opting for a V6 TDI architecture is quite a bold move from Audi and I sincerely hope and trust that they will be successful and will clinch a further Le Mans title !

It's maybe time for me to attend the Le Mans event "live" and buy a ticket to experience this event !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

He told me he left room for a hybrid drivetrain if they wanted to do that later.


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

mynameisnigel said:


> It's maybe time for me to attend the Le Mans event "live" and buy a ticket to experience this event !


DO IT!!!
It's like no other race, - I've been to most kinds - F1 , WRC, CART and the atmosphere at LM is totally different, if your on the start/finish straight for the start it is electric.
this is my 4th year straight - I've booked our trip a few weeks ago - but there is plenty of time to organize a trip -
(I'm booked to go to 1000KM Spa too, gotta see the R18 debut  )


----------

